# PIRANHA FRY



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I was wondering how to keep piranha fry I want to know the tempurtature, the ph, what to feed them, etc.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I was wondering how to keep piranha fry I want to know the tempurtature, the ph, what to feed them, etc."

1) depends on how many you have, usually 10g is enough or a 20g. Temp would be same for adults 78-82F. pH same as adults . 6.8-7.4. Feeding depends on size; rotifers for new born, graduate to brine shrimp, then guppies lots of them. Then flake food. And old method was feeding baby fish the food that is as large as the eye diameter they have.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

what are rotifers


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

microscopic bugs found in water feeding on rotted vegetation.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry to get off subject but where did you get your avatar az?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm the guy I know at my local fish store puts something blue in the tank with the eggs or fry, I think its ick guard..


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think its all been said so... Good luck and keep us posted...remember pics are always nice


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I figured that buying piranha fry only about a few days old would be cheaper and tryign to raise them from that size would also be kind of fun i have never done it


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Piranha Fry is cheaper??? I don't think so. Its hard to keep these guys alive. First you have cannibalism then some are going to die from being sick, not eating, or stressed out. I mean babies have a tough time making it. Then all the money on food you have to buy just to help them from not completely eating each other. And by the time its all said and done you will only have a small percentage compare to what you started from.

SMTT


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"And by the time its all said and done you will only have a small percentage compare to what you started from." True but think about how much we would learn from this expensive venture :







:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

As long as learning is what you wanted to do before you started and not looking at it from the business end.


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

PH, should be stable at what ever the original spawning took place...i.e....if they spawned at PH of 7.2 then you keep it at that PH but it would not hurt them if you changed them from that PH to something a little lower or a little higher...but should be relatively small incremented decreases or increases in the PH....









as for the temperature....it should be higher such as 82 degrees fahrenheit with a quarter dose of malachite blue or formaline.....it should keep fungus from getting to them at such a high temp.....this high temp should also help them metabolize faster thus growing faster but you would have to keep them well fed otherwise cannibalism will ensue...









as for the food...you can cover more when they are wigglers...with a product called liquid fry and its pretty much the smallest thing that you can feed them and not have to worry about rotifiers and such...its an easy step process in which you shake it up and squirt it in the tank....it should cover the tank such as the consistency of milt...they can get all that and you can feed them as many times a day as you wished to speed up the process....just remember that you shouldn't have anything in ways of a filter other than a thin substrate and a sponge filter.....that should do the trick....as for the rule about how many fish per tank gallonage.....it doesn't really apply since they are FRY and it should be dependant on what you deem is fit for them to thrive and grow to their selling potential.

whadda NUK NUK NUKING NUK NUK :rockin:

P.S. i really dig this freaking rock and roll/ peace smily.......haha


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Zenon: az tha kid got his avatar here http://www.creatures2.animallovers.co.uk/g4c10a.jpg

Mindy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the blue stuff the LFS guy puts in with the eggs is most likely Methylene Blue (Sp??). it stops the eggs from rotting and turning mouldy. or is supposed to. ive never had to use to. but i havent bred Ps yet. but with the angels, rams, and geophagus, none of them have needed it.

the angels' eggs mold the most. but they are good parents and suck their babies out of the mold to save them. then they move them to a leaf or something,


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

woah whatsup with all the weird color font in this thread?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Puff said:


> the blue stuff the LFS guy puts in with the eggs is most likely Methylene Blue (Sp??). it stops the eggs from rotting and turning mouldy. or is supposed to. ive never had to use to. but i havent bred Ps yet. but with the angels, rams, and geophagus, none of them have needed it.
> 
> the angels' eggs mold the most. but they are good parents and suck their babies out of the mold to save them. then they move them to a leaf or something,
> [snapback]936062[/snapback]​


Congrats, to add to your post count, you have dug up a 2 year old thread.

+1


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

check this out
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

WTF!


----------

